

Ask HN: What is the best way to get attention of VR early adopters? - reach_kapil

We are working on VR app that we think will change the way people interact via immersive communication on-the-go. We want to genuinely build a audience that cares about the problem of immersive communication. We think our target audience is between age 15-30 yrs as they care about better communication. Since we are not competing with HMD or Magic Leap etc we don&#x27;t really think HMD market should be our target market. We want to cater to people who want to have better communication capabilities. Since this is consumer, it is slightly harder to nail and segment down the target market. 
Any ideas on how to build a audience or gather people around the problem we are trying to solve.
We are writing Blogs&#x2F;content marketing, doing social media, talking to friends but we haven&#x27;t yet found traction in people who would benefit the most.
======
benologist
Aren't most of the vr headsets still just prototypes and dev kits?

~~~
reach_kapil
Yes, thats true. This is the nature of any new technology adoption curve.
Everything starts with figuring out the target market. We are also stuck in
the same phase. We are on a mission to bridge the gap between real world and
virtual world. We are trying to reach our audience, but still struggling

~~~
benologist
Are you sure this is the right time to pursue traction? It seems to me like
your target market just can't exist today in any significant numbers.

Edit: if you have something ready for consumers today maybe you could be
approaching the device manufacturers and arranging some launch-day advantages
for yourself?

~~~
reach_kapil
Yes, we could do that to gain traffic and momentum. However we are trying to
figure our product/market fit first. We want to make sure that we can make
people fall in love with our solution before we go out for strategic
relationships and traffic. We don't want to bet on traffic numbers and want to
make something people want(easier said than done). We want to genuinely build
a community for people who care about immersive communication

~~~
benologist
What are other VR software companies doing to build enthusiasm before the
devices go mainstream?

